# HONESDALE, PA - F -KYLIE-STUNNING LH



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Some of you may remember Kylie. I had her posted last winter. Her owner had put her rehoming on hold. She called me yesterday and now wants to work on her rehoming. They don't have time for her. 

Kylie comes from excellent lines...from a prominent breeder in my area. 

http://www.hollowhillsgsd.com/hhgsd.html

Her breeder has been contacted...and cannot take her back. Kylie (from my recollection...sorry..thought I would be able to find her old thread) is about 5. She is spayed and utd on all medical care. She is very sweet...especially with children. She was hand picked by the breeder for this family...for those traits...as they have alot of children. Kylie has not been very socialized with other dogs...and would need a good temp. test to this regard. I know she has been known to have a doggie friend...but I did try to temp. test her with my Ava and she wasn't good with her (although the lady did have her on a retractable leash at the time...with little control over her...so I cut the eval short). 

1. Is there anyone in the Honesdale area that can get a good temp. test on her.
2. She is now willing to courtesy post through a rescue...is there any rescue that would be willing to courtesy post her?
3. She is up for adoption and/or rescue...if anyone is interested. 

I can be contacted for further details.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just wanted to add...

when these people brought Kylie to my home...my kids accidentally let my two female GSD's outside...who proceeded to run up to her...there was alot of sniffing without incident...and I was able to take my girls back in the house. I proceeded to bring Ava back out on leash...and try to walk with the owner and Kylie. It was at this point that Kylie showed her teeth and barked at Ava. She was not totally focused on Ava...and was easily distracted from her. But because of my unease with the retractable leash and the owners lack of control (with her zinging in and out on that leash)...I was not confident in proceeding with the temp. test. In all fairness....I really could not get an accurate read...and a new temp. test is in order.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

If an accurate temp test can be done, I might be able to take her.

Is she spayed and up to date on shots?

Is there a way for her to be tested with cats?


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I can courtesy post her on our website.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She is spayed, utd on shots...utd on all medical care. This family does spend alot in medical care. She had suffered from some allergies...and there has been complete blood work done...neg. It is assumed to be just a food thing. She has been on Science Diet KD (I think) for months...but the family is not thrilled with that...and are now on Canidae (which she is doing great on)....but may switch over to Wellness or something better......

They really do care about her...but feel they can't give her time. I do believe she spends alot of time outdoors penned......

Can someone do a good temp. test on her? Then we can at least get her courtesy posted with accurate details....


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I will try to evaluate her soon.....she's not that far from me. Mary Ann and I worked on this months ago and I could never get the owner to consent to a temp test. I am swamped right now with things to do but will try to get to her ASAP.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

yes...she was very leary of rescues...but has since changed her position due to great feedback she has received from people she trusts.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I am glad she has changed her mind. I look forward to hearing how the temp test goes.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Bump! any news?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm going to call her tomorrow and see if I can set a time to eval Kylie this week.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

That is great!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally got in touch with Kylie's owner....evaluation is set for Thursday at 3:30. I'll take Axl with me to see how she is with other dogs.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THANK YOU!


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

It's been changed again....I think it's Wednesday now....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Just talked to Kylie's owner....again....
I'm meeting her Wed at 9am. As Mary Ann said, she and I worked with this woman a year ago and she didn't feel 'comfortable' with rescue or rescue assistance in placing Kylie. 

Well it seems now.......it's an emergency situation! Surprise! She's moved and can't keep Kylie in the small house/yard....wants some one to take Kylie or she will have to take her to the shelter shortly.........sigh.

We'll let SASRA and GSR-SP know the situation. Will let everyone know how the eval goes tomorrow. Mary Ann...sending you an email.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

NOW IT'S AN EMERGENCY????????

Wait...first she wouldn't work with rescues. Then she put me on hold back in December saying she didn't have time to deal with this.............NOW IT'S AN EMERGENCY? How sad..........


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Fingers crossed, she lets a rescue step in and take her.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi All

I evaluated Kylie this morning at the owners home.

She is 6yr old (DOB 4/02); Spayed; Female; Full Coated GSD; with papers; all veterinary records available.

Kylie has been with this family since being purchased as a puppy from a local quality breeder. Family consists of single mother; 4 kids (7, 9 (twins) and 10). No cats. Reportedly great with the kids. Owner needs to re-home Kylie as she has no time....with 4 kids and caring for an ailing father. This owner is caring but overwhelmed and a little frenzied. She has spent lots of money on vet care, food and training.....but sadly does not have the time for the dog. Kylie spends 20-22 hours a day in the mudroom/crate. In 6 yrs she has NEVER been off the leash to run. Owner has tried on her own to re-home Kylie, but has rejected several people as prospective owners because they were away from home too much and the other because they were elderly. She's afraid Kylie will go to a bad home since she has to screen people and is an amateur at this......so wants to do an owner surrender. (not an owner referral)

When I arrived Kylie (outside on leash) ran to me and jumped up...very animated very excited very happy girl. Took treats gently, but had my whole hand in her mouth...LOL. Knows only basic commands; pulls walking on leash (had strap collar) but was very anxious to please. This dog has tons of energy, but no where to let it out. I introduced her to Axl out on the sidewalk. After initial barking, lunging etc....she calmed down and we walked side by side up the sidewalk w/o incident. They were able to sniff each other and were fine. Also Ok with Myla after initial snarky behavior. She has had very little exposure to other dogs and other stimuli but seemed to adjust pretty quickly. Owner does not know about cats, but she doesn't seem too interested in squirrels or rabbits but does bark at the deer. I am told she barks at repairmen coming to the house but quiets quickly.

*Kylie condition is terrible*.......and of course I forgot my camera!!!! The picture above is from a year ago. *She is now emaciated and matted with a dull coat.* Also some skin issues around her eyes. Her skin looks OK....no fleas or dermatitis that I could tell (other than eyes). Kylie had some stomach/digestive issues and the vet put her on Science Diet (W/D?)....something for sensitive stomachs. Since being on that for the last 6 mos she has lost weight rapidly. Owner has had blood work, fecal check and general check over which showed no health issue. The owner has now changed to a quality dry food. I don't think the weight loss is the owners fault, since she was following vets orders and the dog is just not getting enough calories......being fed crappy food. Surprisingly she is not on Heartworm Preventative or month flea treatment. I asked her to check her records and see if Kylie has had a heartworm test recently.

My opinion:
This dog desparately needs to come into foster care and have a chance at a real home life. She CRAVES attention and is a very good bouncy girl. I've seen other dogs from this breeder and they are beauties. Kylie needs some love and care and exercise and attention. I think she is a good foster candidate (with proper introduction to resident dogs). If I can arrange with owner, I will go back to get pictures of her current condition. 

GSR-SP and SASRA have been provided with this eval. Mary Ann or I will post any additional info we get.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

THANK YOU CORETTE! 
Yes...the owner did tell me she had lost a tremendous amount of weight following the vet's recommended food/feeding schedule. Upon checking back with the vet...they said they told her the wrong amount to feed. She is currently on Canidae...but will switch to something else if she doesn't improve on that. 

AGAIN, THANK YOU FOR GOING TO SEE HER!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Things I forgot.....

There is some urgency in pulling Kylie since the owner has just moved to a rental that does not allow dogs. The home owner is giving her time to place Kylie.

Also, stomach/digestive issues started when there was upheaval in the family situation. Boyfriend/ husband leaving; moving....Kylie was left at old house alone for a while....








She probably never needed the "special" food........


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Corette for going to see her. 

any rescue help?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

The owner has sent in an Owner Surrender form to SASRA. YEAH! I will update as soon as I know something. 
Looks like she will need a HW test.....isn't on preventative and hasn't been tested.....


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I will be pulling Kylie for SASRA in the next day or two. I took her to the vet today for HW test.....she is negative for HW, Lyme, Erlich and Anaplas. We're hoping her skin issues and weight loss are food related.

I need some suggestions on food......planning to go with a non-corn based kibble or grain free. She was on Z/D Canine Ultra from the vet and lost a great deal of weight. She has that yeast smell; but clean ears; some hair loss on belly/chest area (now growing back) and around eyes. She needs a good bath and has had her coat hacked up by some one removing mats.

Here are pictures of her from today....sad looking LH GSD:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEK! Poor baby doesn't even look like the same dog I saw.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

OMG, that poor dog! She looks terrible.







So glad you've got her now. I'd recommend grain free with a novel protein--fish and sweet potato is a good place to start. I'm sure she could do with an immune booster too or something like Longevity which is excellent for coat, joints and the immune system.

And sorry but I don't consider a breeder "quality" who won't take their dogs back.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I agree Ruth


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

She is going to be stunning when your done with her, you cansee her potential and how beautiful she is NOW! Poor baby will be a different pup in 2 months. Thank you!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I meant 'quality'.....as in beautiful dogs. 
I agree SHE certainly is not quality. She doesn't seem to care what condition her dogs are in. Her advice to the owner (according to the owner) was to just keep the dog. What???









I'm going to try the Longevity. Thanks
I have grain free on hand for my dogs...TOTW Pacific Stream Salmon and Evo Red Meat.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thought you might like to see some updated pictures of Kylie. She's gained about 10lbs and could use another 10 easily. Her skin issues have completely cleared up. Although she does NOT like other dogs in 'her house'.....LOL.... she is a sweet, active, obedient girl. We are spoiling her with lots of attention and teaching her general OB skills.

She is now listed on SASRA for adoption.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She looks stunning Corette


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

You take the most beautiful pictures Camp Pappy.


----------



## Gigi (Dec 13, 2002)

What a transformation. She is stunning


----------



## Borrelli21 (Oct 16, 2007)

O.M.G. I am speechless! She is breathtaking. Great job, Corette!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks everyone....she is very sweet.

She will make a great companion dog for some one who has the time to spend with her....or a some one who wants to take her to work with them. She loves people.....especially men...go figure!

And she's getting prettier every day.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

LOL...after the "squirrels"...this must make your hubby very happy


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Everybody!

SASRA is trying very hard to find Kylie a great home. Kylie is dog agressive and MUST be the only dog in the home. I can walk her on leash around other dogs and there is no lunging, barking or unruly behavior. But she does not like other dogs in her face.

Other than that...she is just a SWEETHEART. She's very good in the house; obedient; can be crated or I gate her in the mudroom/kitchen when I'm out; very active; loves walks; loves kisses and belly rubs. She learning about toys and has decided that tennis balls are her favorite.

I cannot foster her after Dec 1 and we would like to find her the forever home she deserves. If you have any leads or ideas, please contact SASRA directly. Thanks so much for your help.

http://www.saveashepherd.org


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wowee! I missed her updated pictures. She looks fabulous! There must be a home out there for her. Wasn't there someone on here looking for a LH?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

SASRA has not had another foster home offer to take her after Dec 1st. So, Kylie is really URGENT. We've contacted her breeder to enlist her help in placement. She MUST be an only dog in the home.

Any potential adopter information is greatly appreciated. PM me and I will forward the info to SASRA.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Where is she located?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

NE Pennsylvania. 
We had possible adopters and another foster lined up for her until this dog agression issue became apparent.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Keep your fingers crossed......

Kylie gets to meet her approved adopter mom tomorrow. If all goes well, she will be in her forever home tomorrow night! She will be the only dog and have a mom that wants her as a constant companion! Kylie's good at that!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I really hope this works out for her! I will send out good thoughts for her meet and greet!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks Ruth

We're all set for the meeting today. As long as we all feel good about the placement....she'll be in her new home!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Kylie is in her new home with a very nice lady from Phila.
Thanks to everyone (from all different rescues!) who helped in finding an approved adopter for her.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: CampPappyKylie is in her new home with a very nice lady from Phila.


This is wonderful news, thanks for the update.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

Great news - it was a busy weekend for the girls of SASRA!


----------

